# Some new pics of the Sentra...



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Lookin good... mmm, miss the beach.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice...is that astromhung exhaust? or however you spell it!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yea the beach rocks.

The exhaust is an Arospeed muffler.

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You need to brighten up the shots a little. I'm sure the day you went was bright so the camera intentionally underexposed the pictures but went too far. Just use any photo editor program and give it some light.
Otherwise, where the heck do they let you put a car on the beach nowadays?
I like the drop.

Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

It was an overcast day, the pics are pretty accurate of the lighting. I suppose they could be brightened up a bit though. This is Ponce Inlet, FL. Little south of Daytona Beach.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *Nice...is that astromhung exhaust? or however you spell it! *


u must have some good eyes to have seen that exhaust or i might be going blind BTW nice Sentra


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's what I meant.
This is just using auto color correction, you can still see that its overcast, but the lighting is just all around better:


















Seth


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I have those same rims!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

P.S. The upper picture is actually really nice. Just need to 'brush' away the marks in the sand.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice pics! b14's rule (especially in florida)


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yea Florida b14's own.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *very nice pics! b14's rule (especially in florida) *


thats so true


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *very nice pics! b14's rule (especially in florida) *


and thats damn real.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> * b14's rule (especially in florida) *


i agree!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice car!gotta love the beach too


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

cars lookin good man, florida b14 crew sign in ~holla~


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

A few new pics from my back yard


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\
that looks more like florida than the sand pictures.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like the yard pics alot more than the beach....All Id suggest is maybe getting rid of the black door molding--give it a cleaner look..uknow


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yea the beach pics woulda been nice if it wasn't slightely overcast. Maybe i'll snap some new ones today. I'd like to paint the moldings, handles and mirrors sometime in the future, just gotta have extra cash first.


----------

